# Ordered this sleeve for my Kindle 3(updated with pics and review of case 9/19)



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Absolutely love this sleeve.. I think I may have to indulge for my new Kindle. What do you all think of it?










http://www.etsy.com/listing/53711895/leather-kindle-2-case-with-wood-grain


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great looking sleeve.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

I love it! Very rich color and very expensive-looking & classy. Go for it!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Already ordered 2 Alcantara sleeves.  But that is a good looking sleeve.  But must resist......or try to.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been eyeing their stuff for a few weeks now. This iPad case is what first caught my eye.









Come to think on it, that pattern would make an *excellent* K3 sleeve, since MEdge isn't sizing theirs down for the new, smaller device! Like most etsy sellers, they'll do custom orders as I recall, so I'm sure they can make something to fit the K3 in any design they have available.


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Emailed them today and they are making Kindle 3 covers this weekend and will have them ready next week.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Come to think on it, that pattern would make an *excellent* K3 sleeve, since MEdge isn't sizing theirs down for the new, smaller device! Like most etsy sellers, they'll do custom orders as I recall, so I'm sure they can make something to fit the K3 in any design they have available.


I can feel you weakening....


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

meempdog said:


> Emailed them today and they are making Kindle 3 covers this weekend and will have them ready next week.


You just had to go and email them didn't you....must..really.....resist...now....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I can feel you weakening....


Hush, wench. You get me in enough trouble! 

I'm figuring towards Xmas for me. Long enough to get the bugs worked out (remember everyone's vamipre K2's?), and to catch a good holiday price. Or to see what rumors are in the wind by then....

The smaller size and the screen contrast are really killing me though. Must resist!

The leaf sleeve would go really well with the Haiku skin from DG though. LOL!


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I love that sleeve! But I love the leaf pattern more...


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, that iPad case is stunning!


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a photo of the leaf pattern for Kindle


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Love the wood grain, love the leaves.  But the Art Deco -- wow.  That's the one that's calling to me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Hush, wench. You get me in enough trouble!


who me?? <bats eyelashes>

I'm pretty sure we're close to even now....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Love the wood grain, love the leaves. But the Art Deco -- wow. That's the one that's calling to me.


**adds picture just to share the torment...I mean, joy...** 












luvmy4brats said:


> who me?? <bats eyelashes>
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're close to even now....


Yeah...but for how long? LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Their purses are beautiful too. I would love to have one big enough to hold my Kindle with a cover on it. I love the iPhone cases as well. I wonder what the inside is made of?


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Rut roh - these are gorgeous!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Will someone please post the link?
Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Will someone please post the link?
> Thanks


http://www.etsy.com/listing/53711895/leather-kindle-2-case-with-wood-grain


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Will someone please post the link?
> Thanks


The link is on the first post under the photo. I'll put it here for you.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/53711895/leather-kindle-2-case-with-wood-grain


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Kathy.  I didn't see it in the first post.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Thanks Kathy. I didn't see it in the first post.


You are welcome. They have some beautiful stuff and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, those are gorgeous!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

meempdog said:


> This is a photo of the leaf pattern for Kindle


I'm really liking this one!


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Oooh, I can't wait to hear your review once you get it!


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Oh my.....I moved from the _*Fossil purse everlasting thread*_, where I caved and bought one, to this thread....and caved again and actually ordered a custom sleeve from them in tourquoise and black leather! I am soooooo weak....


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

stanghla said:


> Oh my.....I moved from the _*Fossil purse everlasting thread*_, where I caved and bought one, to this thread....and caved again and actually ordered a custom sleeve from them in tourquoise and black leather! I am soooooo weak....


Oooh, that sounds stunning! I can't wait to see a photo of that! And I am remaining strong but I don't know for how much longer! LOL!


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

identicaltriplets said:


> Oooh, that sounds stunning! I can't wait to see a photo of that! And I am remaining strong but I don't know for how much longer! LOL!


I will post pics when I get it. They are so nice to order from...they will do just about anything you want in a sleeve. You might as well just give in now and get it over with!!!


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

stanghla said:


> I will post pics when I get it. They are so nice to order from...they will do just about anything you want in a sleeve. You might as well just give in now and get it over with!!!


If they do pink then I am in trouble! Did you just convo them the colors and design you wanted? Hey, why am I asking this? Resist! Resist!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

He is from right here in Michigan.  I'm sending an email to see if they have some place locally to see their products.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

On the topic of etsy I wanted to mention that for iPhone user I discovered a few days ago a nice etsy iApp that let's you search for things if you happen to be away from your laptop or desktop.  Not sure if anyone had used it as yet.


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

identicaltriplets said:


> If they do pink then I am in trouble! Did you just convo them the colors and design you wanted? Hey, why am I asking this? Resist! Resist!


I saw one of the sleeves in the teal leather and then just asked them if they can do the plain teal with the black button down and the black bindings and they said no problem they will do it this week. Very nice people to deal with.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

meempdog said:


> Emailed them today and they are making Kindle 3 covers this weekend and will have them ready next week.


The logical conservative part of my brain was hoping they wouldn't make it for the K3. The rest of me is doing the happy dance! Maybe I should stop coming to these boards so I don't want so much..............nope can't resist that either.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I just rec'd a reply to my email and they are doing a show about 45 mins from me Labor Day weekend.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, Kelly, you will have to go and report in on the quality of the sleeves.  Take lots of pictures and do your enabling duty.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I glad you said that because I wouldn't have thought about my camera.


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Aspen806 said:


> I glad you said that because I wouldn't have thought about my camera.


Where are they doing their show? Will it be in Michigan? I am at the top of Michigan on the Canadian side and would love to be able to get a look at their work. In fact we will be vacationing in Michigan on Labour Day weekend.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I am getting a custom sleeve for kindle 3 made in this design http://www.etsy.com/listing/51150894/apple-ipad-case-brown-leather-with-book

like the book theme.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

stanghla said:


> Where are they doing their show? Will it be in Michigan? I am at the top of Michigan on the Canadian side and would love to be able to get a look at their work. In fact we will be vacationing in Michigan on Labour Day weekend.


South Lyon


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Finally pulled the trigger and made a special order, something not even on there page will have more details soon as well as pics. Also they are experimenting with full top enclosures to better protect the Kindle inside. Here is a pic of the original I was looking at with the full enclosure.


They are able to do this if you want via special order.

I have had great interaction with them and can't wait to show you all pics of my custom creation.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

No picctures came through Meemo.
Paula


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

nope, just little blue question marks.  Did you try uploading to photobucket first?
That usually works for me.
Paula


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

They came through on your second try.  I think I would make them alittle bigger next time thoughas it is difficult to make out the pattern.  What I can see, I like, though.
Paula


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice meempdog!  How does it take to get a sleeve from them; did they give you an idea when you ordered?


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

They are shipping it out today   If you special order something they try to ship it out within 5 days.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

meempdog said:


> They are shipping it out today  If you special order something they try to ship it out within 5 days.


That is pretty good! Ohh, my finger is itching really bad right now!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

meempdog said:


> Here are the pics of my custom ordered sleeve: the front middle is made out of stingray skin every piece unique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Very nice. Love that design!


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Got the email saying that my sleeve shipped today.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

meempdog said:


> Got the email saying that my sleeve shipped today.


Awesome! I sent them a message this morning and am still waiting to hear back about a couple of questions I had. I think I want the book theme but maybe in a burgundy color instead of brown.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

stanghla said:


> Oh my.....I moved from the _*Fossil purse everlasting thread*_, where I caved and bought one, to this thread....and caved again and actually ordered a custom sleeve from them in tourquoise and black leather! I am soooooo weak....


You're really not weak; these are just very, very dangerous threads, and incredibly hard to resist......


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

They have really good customer service.  I asked them a question about leather colors and instead of just answering my question, they also took pictures for me to see how well two differrent leather colors went with the book material.  I'm really looking forward to getting a sleeve from them.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I just placed a custom order for a Kindle 3 sleeve with the book theme and burgundy leather.  They even let me pick the area of the fabric print that I wanted.  I can't wait to see the finished product!

Ohh, he also said that there would be a half dozen new Kindle 3 sleeves posted on Etsy in the next day or so, for anyone who might want to check them out.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

This accessories board is going to bankrupt me by the end of the year. I ordered a custom sleeve for the K3 too--in the leaf design. When I sent an email inquiring about ordering a K3 case they got back to me right away, and even sent me a photo of the leaf-imprinted piece of leather they were thinking of using and asked me if I liked that piece or would rather have them use another one. Of course I loved it! My new cover is supposed to be ready by early next week.

I had never even heard of this company before and love their designs. Thanks for letting us all know about their work   Now I'm going to try not to peek in any of the purse or skins threads for the next few months...


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

My sleeve was just delivered 

Intial reaction: As a avid Oberon owner I must say this sleeve is absolutely deserving to be mentioned in the same breath. The leather is smooth and soft. The finish work is top notch. I absolutely love it.

















I will try to get a good picture of the inside to post later tonight.

One last thought for now.... the stingray skin that I had custom placed is very neat unique touch. For those of you that have never seen stingray skin before it is very cool.

Will add more later....


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

It's really REALLY beautiful!!!!  What is it lined with?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

meempdog said:


> My sleeve was just delivered
> 
> Intial reaction: As a avid Oberon owner I must say this sleeve is absolutely deserving to be mentioned in the same breath. The leather is smooth and soft. The finish work is top notch. I absolutely love it.
> 
> ...


I love your sleeve, very unique and nice looking! I can't wait to see more pics later, don't forget!


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Whoa, that stingray skin is SO COOL!  I love it!


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, that is gorgeous! I would love to know what it is lined with too.


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

For all of you wondering, the inside is lined with the smooth leather that you see surrounding the stingray pattern. Very smooth and soft. It smeels great too


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are some more pics of my sleeve:

Notice that I went with the full flap vs the strap



















As far as the closure device goes I am very satisfied by it. I tried to get some pics of it here.



















Did you see the texture of the stingray skin. Very hard to explain and even harder to get a good pic of.

I know that many of you are wondering about the inside so here is a shot that I tried to get for you. It is the same smooth leather that used to finish the front sides and back of the sleeve. very soft and smooth.










I am also including a good pic of the back of the case with the top closed.










All in all this case is sweet and any of you that decide to get on from this seller will not be disappointed.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Love the pictures. I was originally going to order a custom sleeve with a fabric/leather design but I ordered this one instead

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/33116195

I loved the look of a flap that closes esp. of the next ereader I get is a slightly different size it won't fall out. And the look of the leather and wood detail was nice. I have gone accessory crazy in the past but this I plan to be my only purchase. I just wanted a nice leather sleeve. Reading covers are just too heavy for me.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful sleeve. Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

meempdog said:


> I will try to get a good picture of the inside to post later tonight.
> 
> One last thought for now.... the stingray skin that I had custom placed is very neat unique touch. For those of you that have never seen stingray skin before it is very cool.
> 
> Will add more later....


Thanks so much for sharing this - I have never seen anything made with stingray skin, and it is really beautiful! I have not considered a sleeve before since I usually keep my Kindles in a cover, but now I'm thinking I must have one like this.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice pics Meempdog and superb case
I was looking for a stopgap arrangement for my to be delivered K3 and ended up picking this
http://www.etsy.com/listing/54245011/the-kindle-3-case-in-bailey-check-multi


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for taking all the extra pictures meempdog, I love you sleeve and can't wait until I get mine.  If stingray skin came in more "girly" colors I think I would have gotten it, lol. It's pretty neat looking.


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

For those of you that want something more interesting email them and ask about the shark skin and alligator that they have in colors. Also here is link if you want to know more about stingray skin/leather and the colors that it can be gotten in. I think they can order different colors.

http://rojeleather.com/stingray.aspx


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

meempdog said:


> For those of you that want something more interesting email them and ask about the shark skin and alligator that they have in colors. Also here is link if you want to know more about stingray skin/leather and the colors that it can be gotten in. I think they can order different colors.
> 
> http://rojeleather.com/stingray.aspx


They also have Ostrich.

No meempdog, don't make me want another by telling me the Stingray skin can be gotten in different colors!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

That leaf pattern is gorgeous!!

But having a sleeve that pretty might tempt me to stop reading and put the Kindle in it.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Really love all of these designs. I just may have to place an order.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Purple.  Must...resist...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love that stingray sleeve. Was that the link mentioned above where you ordered your custom made sleeve? I have a stringray watch strap & it is beautiful.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not gonna do it. I'm not gonna do it. I'm not gonna do it. (click heals 3 times)


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

meempdog...do you have to press very hard to close it?  I'm worried about pressing on the Kindle screen.  Or won't that be a factor?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I will refrain from asking them about a custom sleeve....I will refrain from asking them about a custom sleeve.....I will refrain from asking them about a custom sleeve....I will.....crap this isn't good LOL


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

You do not have to press hard at all. That is the reason that they use this closure instaed of a snap.

I ordered from http://www.etsy.com/shop/GardenourLeather


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

For those of you looking for unique they have some cool sharkskin - red I think and alligator skins in red, blue, brown and burgandy I think. These materials do add extra money but the quality is awesome.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to the OP for posting this. I am in love with this sleeve and will be ordering one as soon as they send me photos of the different colors of the stingray skin that they can do. I would never have found them without this thread, so Thanks VERY much OP.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

meempdog said:


> For those of you that want something more interesting email them and ask about the shark skin and alligator that they have in colors. Also here is link if you want to know more about stingray skin/leather and the colors that it can be gotten in. I think they can order different colors.
> 
> http://rojeleather.com/stingray.aspx


The case looks ok but to be honest I don't like the fact that people are using sharks, rays, alligators and ostrich as covers. Call me what names you want but I don't see why people would want to brag about that. One thing when you're talking about using the skin from cows that were already dead for food but this seems different to me. Especially the sharks....


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> One thing when you're talking about using the skin from cows that were already dead for food but this seems different to me.


Sharks, rays, alligators, and ostriches are all also used for food.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Sharks, rays, alligators, and ostriches are all also used for food.


Ya, I almost got a ray mcrib sandwich and McDonalds today.  Obviously some cultures might eat those foods as rare delicisies (sp?) but we all know it's on no where the level that beef is. I'm not PETA member or vegetarian but there is a difference between harvesting food and using byproducts for other uses and killing species that especially in the case of the shark are often endangered and protected. I'm was just giving my two cents, i'm not going to get into a huge war about it. I was just shocked companies were offering this and that there is a market for people who don't care about where the products come from. I'm just surprised...


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> Ya, I almost got a ray mcrib sandwich and McDonalds today.  Obviously some cultures might eat those foods as rare delicisies (sp?) but we all know it's on no where the level that beef is. I'm not PETA member or vegetarian but there is a difference between harvesting food and using byproducts for other uses and killing species that especially in the case of the shark are often endangered and protected. I'm was just giving my two cents, i'm not going to get into a huge war about it. I was just shocked companies were offering this and that there is a market for people who don't care about where the products come from. I'm just surprised...


I'm just curious about your logic. So, it's ok to kill one animal for its meat and hide, but not another because we don't eat as much of it? Now, endangered species aside (since many of the "exotic" leathers are from animals who have been captive farmed for the purpose) that logic just does not make sense to me.

Shark liver oil is also used in some medications such as Preparation H.


----------



## Pippers (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it's the fact that more demand for the skins just means more of the animal will be killed than would be normally. I think the reasoning is because of what became of the huge Ivory trade boom and how it effected Elephants. If demand is larger than the supply, there are issues. 

Not saying this is how it is with these particular species, but I think a lot of people just don't want to see 'Kindle demand endangers Stingrays because their skins make excellent covers.'. Just throwing that out there. Maybe someone in the industry that knows about how much excess skin is really out there can comment.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ostriches are farmed.  Alligators are farmed, and I think there are at least a few stingray farms.  I would be interested in knowing where they get their skins from before purchasing.  

Sharks are not farmed, because they are slow to mature and thus don't procreate very fast.  In fact, they oftentimes are caught, fins cut off and then tossed back into the water.  200 types of sharks are on the endangered list.  Just sayin'.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Finning is devastating the shark population. It's so sad.


----------



## 12bcamping (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been going back & forth trying to decide on a sleeve for over a week.  Even dreaming about the things if you can believe it.  meempdog, I gotta say, when you said it was worthy of the same breath as Oberon---that was my deciding factor!  
Thank you so much for posting the gorgeous pics.  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I got my sleeve today! It's gorgeous and I completely agree with the OP the leather is OUTSTANDING.

Front









Back


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

I've just ordered a custom ostrich sleeve, it's completely ostrich front and back, not the insert one.

I have nothing but huge praise for their customer service, they are definitely all about having their customers happy with what they are doing for them.

I can't wait to receive my sleeve


----------

